# Precious and Bella have kidded!! See pg 2 and 5



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Bella's ligs have softened quite a bit this afternoon compared to this morning when we did chores...she's more mushy now. She is REALLY swollen and her udder is fuller. Looks to have twins or trips...probably twins. This is her last due date...she was in with Cass for almost 2 weeks...and this month's countdown started on the 8th.

Precious' kids are starting to drop. She still has her ligs and hasn't made much of an udder, but she didn't really have one last year until shortly before she had them. Last year we thought she would have one and had twins....this year I am thinking trips or big twins. Lets hope trips, because we didn't have a set last year and we haven't a set this year either. Oh and she is groaning away out there, but that's nothin' new. Although she seems to be obsessively itching/cleaning her feet and legs. Her day 150 due date is the 22nd, but last year she went 9 days early.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

Oh I hope Bella has girls for you!! She is so pretty


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

Sounds like she's really close!!! Hope she kids easily and with what you want!!!  Go Bella!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

O BOY! More babies!!!! OK WHO'S DOES WILL DROP FIRST? LOL I hope you have un eventful and healthy deliveries with healthy bouncing babies!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

Thanks!

Bella update:
I could get my hand half way around her spine last night. Ligs were really low and soft and hard to find. Last night she was starting to drop some. I haven't been out to feel ligs this morning, but Mom went out and said she was chewing her cud.

Precious update:
Not much to update on her yet....

Bella...I would like to order a safe delivery, healthy babies and a side order of girls. Thank you. :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

Bella update!!
I can get my hand 1/2 - 2/3's of the way around her spine. Her ligs are very, very soft if not gone. She would stand there and slightly arch her back every few minutes. Before she layed down she hoofed the ground a bit. No discharge, yet. I am thinking babies soon! PLEASE BE GIRLS! Trip girls would be GREAT! We could keep one, give on to Nicole(deal we made when we got Bella) and sell one!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

Thats great! GOOOOOOOOOOOOO BELLA! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

Let's go Bella! Drop out some girls!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

YES! Girls!

Oh and I forgot....her back legs are pretty straight...


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

Yay!! GO BELLA!!   :leap: :stars: :stars: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

Bella is having contractions! She had a string of goo and it about touched the ground and fell off. She is getting another string. Babies soon!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

Oh good luck!! Can't wait to hear the news


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

That's exciting!! Can't wait to hear what she has!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close!*

I am getting a little concerned. When I posted about her having contractions...they weren't the push-em-out ones, but they were getting pretty strong and leading to that point...or so I thought. She had a few strong contractions and then got up and didn't really do anything. She did arch her back a little, but that wasn't as strong as what she had when laying down. Now it seems she is not doing anything. She just kind of stands there. She has had two strings of goo and they fell off and now she only has one that is maybe 3 inches long. Also, I still can't get my hand all the way around her spine...just as much as I said earlier. Oh and she was eating some hay and chewing cud earlier, but not anymore. I don't know what to think. We had a doe a couple of years ago that would have contractions while laying down and then get up and not do a THING! Ended up pulling three dead doe kids...first two were breech and the last was come with her head back. Lord please do not let that happen again! Please pray. Mom is going to go in...sooner than we did with the doe a couple of years ago...better safe than sorry. Then if something is indeed wrong...we're calling the vets. Something just doesn't feel right...they don't just stop having contractions that strong and not do anything unless....let's hope not.....something is wrong.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

I hope that everything ends up ok - my doe that delivered a week ago had contractions for quite a long time, but I had to go get some sleep. When I got up the next morning it seemed like she had completely stopped. She was eating and mad that she was not with the rest of the herd. Then when I got home - my little buckling was here.

Are the babies moving at all???


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

I don't know how to feel for babies! I've tried and then when I think I've got it...I feel on a doe that has already kidded and I feel the same thing! :sigh:

Gotta go.......be back later....hopefully with good news....


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

i think your smart to go in. If nothing else she doesn't sound like she is progressing the way she should. I have my fingers crossed for you guys!
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

Jacque, that would freak me out.. if I was you I would definitely be checking her. Better safe than sorry :sigh: I hate it when they do this. So confusing! :doh:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

And I am praying for you and Bella!!! ray: ray: ray:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

Oh dear!! I'll be praying for you  ray:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

I am sorry Jacque! Praying for her to kid on her own and to three healthy bouncing baby girls!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

I hope everything is fine!! My goodness! LOTS OF PRAYERS COMING FOR BELLA...AND YOU! ray: ray:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

Any news???????????????


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

Any news?

I once had a doe who kidded 3 boys, all breeched. She had 2 of them (1st one aspirated) and then stopped labor for an hour or so and then started again and had the last boy without a problem (other than it being breeched). Is it possible she may have been just turning the babies around or having braxton hicks contractions?

CJ


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

Waiting to hear good news- will be thinking of you and Bella.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

Thanks everyone for your prayers!

Mom tried to go in....could only go a little bit past her knuckles and there was a kid. She couldn't really do anything, so we decided to wait. It took her FOREVER!!!! Finally...we seen a nose and tongue. Then a hoof. Took her a while...then she finally got the whole head out...this thing is a freaking MONSTER! 2nd hoof didn't come, didn't come....I realized...there is no 2nd hoof coming. So, I grab the one hoof that is out...and the back of the head(as much as I didn't want to) and gently pulled when Bella pushed. Then the one shoulder popped out and it was pretty easy then. This kid's head is massive...and it is really long. Get the nose all cleaned off...then check the gender..........................................................A GIRL! WOO HOO! :girl: We think she is done...she hadn't passed the placenta yet, but she hasn't been having very strong contractions anymore and we waited about an hour and she hasn't done anything. I am not terribly upset that she only had one....actually kinda glad, because it took her soooo long just to have this one(and now we know why!). I am not sure how much she weighs, yet...we'll do that in a little bit. I'll get pics tomorrow....she looks just like Bella.

Thank you Lord for this delivery that was only mildly eventful! And a girl! THANK YOU!!! ray:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella and Precious are getting close! HELP! See last post!*

CONGRATULATIONS!

Give Bella and baby kisses for me! :girl:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

That's great- good for you for giving just the right help when needed. Now out to check my doe..................


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Oh I will Sara!!! Thanks ETR! I hope your doe didn't keep you up too late last night!

Monster(temporary name...we already have a Big Girl, but she did kinda loose her postition last night! :ROFL: ) ate her bottle last night and this morning...I gotta feed her at noon.

I think I know why Monster was so big. When we brought Bella home last year...she didn't settle in the fall of '06, so she was dry in '07. Nicole didn't have a place to put her to keep her from getting all that alfalfa hay, so she was really fat. If I remember right...she taped in at 220 lbs! We had from mid-end of June to get her in condition for breeding. Well she didn't take the first two times, but she did finally the last time we tried. She still has some good fat waddies behind her elbows. So anyway...I think she was still too fat when she was bred...and I've read that heavy does have a hard time getting bred. I think we were fortunate to get her bred, but with her being fat I think that is why she only had one and singles are big anyways. Gonna call Nicole later and tell her that if she wants Monster she's hers. Otherwise we're keeping her.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

I just weighed her...she is right around 9lbs 8oz!! And I put Squirt and Big Girl out with her because she was so lonely. Now I know she doesn't weigh as much as Squirt or Big Girl(ask me how I know...I carried them up from the basement to the barn), but frame wise...she just about as big as Squirt! And those two are going to be 3 weeks old tomorrow(Saturday)!!!! She has a bigger head than Squirt. When they were born...Squirt wasn't quite 5lbs. and Big Girl wasn't quite 6lbs.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Congrats Jacque! I'm so glad it's a girl! :girl: Wow, sounds like she's a big one.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Oh congrats!!! :leap: :leap: :stars: :dance:

That is actually a normal size for all of our kids, do nubians have smaller babies?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Congrats Jacque!!!! Wow. Poor Bella. I bet that was no fun.

BUT A GIRL!!! WOOHOO!!  :stars: :stars: Yay!! :clap: :leap:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Thanks!!

Sarah, our Nubian kids usually are from 5-8lbs. In 2006 we had a 9lb. 7oz single buckling born....boy did she have to push! I wasn't out there, but Mom said Brigitte just about rolled over on that last push. :lol: I don't think Bella really had a problem with her weight...it her BIG head! And it probably didn't help having her one leg back. :roll:

I have some piccies! Although...I hate to do this to you guys...but you'll have to wait, because I have some stuff I gotta get done!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

:angry: Pictures please!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the little baby!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

I am working on that right now! :greengrin: PB takes so long on my computer! Especially if it decides it only wants to do one pic and I have to refresh and do it again! ARGH!(we need a smiley that growls)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Oh I know! I hate when PB stalls and you have to reload some of the photos :hair:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Okay...I only have two(I SHOULD have four, but PB is being stupid!) and these will have to do for now. I have to get around as I have a birthday party tonight...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

She is so cute! How is Precious doing?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Aww, she is so cute Jacque!! :drool:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Thanks! :greengrin:

No change on Miss P....


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

She is just gorgeous!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

she is a very pretty girl. Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Wow!!! What a pretty girl she is! And huge too, look at those legs! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Wow!! She is big! She's pretty  You could call her Big Bertha


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Any changes on Precious???


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Thanks everyone!

Nothing new with Precious. She'll probably go over this year.... :roll:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

***PRECIOUS UPDATE!***

Her ligs were soft today and by chore time they were almost gone. Her udder was a bit bigger when we did chores then it was earlier in the afternoon. I am thinking babies tonight(much to Mom's dismay) or tomorrow! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Keep us up 2 date!!! I can't wait to see her kids! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

What a beautiful doeling! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Oh I will Chels! Mom just went out and fed the babies and she said her udder is a bit bigger. She's not sure about the ligs though....she says she doesn't know how to do that.

Thanks Ashley! We are keeping her and we are going to call her Brooklyn. :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Weren't you going to trade her back for Bella? My mom doesn't know how to check ligs wither (I am working on teaching her though!) I bet you are really excited!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

We were, but Nicole told me she doesn't feel right taking her after all the hard work we put into Bella to get her bred. She said we'll even up next year. She also told me before Bella even kidded that if she only had one doe we could keep her...she says "I am not that mean!" LOL!

I just went out and checked on the little bugger myself. Ligs are pratically gone...I think I might have felt them really, really low. I really want her to wait until morning, but being the stinker she is....she won't wait. It's like a mini-blizzard out there right now. No babies right now please....wait till the morning hours....NO not the wee morning hours....more like 6-7 a.m. at the least. But I guess as long as everyone gets here uneventfully and healthy...and girls...I'll be happy. :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Well that is really nice of her!! Precious please wait for the morning when Jacque and her mom are rested and ready for BABIES!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Yes it was very nice of Nicole...I am happy! :greengrin:

I just went out a little while ago to check on Precious....still nothing...GOOD! She is getting closer though. Ligs are gone now....I still can't quite get my hand all the way around her spine....except right there by the tail. Kids have deffinitely dropped...I think today. She has a weird look on her face. She better start getting busy now....Mom has to be into work by noon and closes....that means she won't be getting off until 8:30 tonight.  I have been the only one here for two births now...but nothing went wrong and that's fine if Precious decides to do that. I just don't want to be here by myself and have problems!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

I just went out again. She is tearing her pen up! And she is also stretching quite a bit. Have them before noon Precious!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Go Precious!! Anything Jacque??


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Yes we have twins! A boy and a girl! :leap: Precious is such a stinker! I went out at about 12-12:30 and she did have a few small contractions. At a 1:45 I thought...I better go check on her, but then thought "No...I'll be going out in a little bit anyways to feed the babies." I go out at 2:30 and walk to the goat barn and I hear Precious talking and thought "You have got to be kidding!", because she had her babies last year without us there and I really wanted to be there this year. I open up the door and there she had them...all cleaned off and starting to dry somewhat....just like last year. :hair: So I run in there....no need to grab towels really, so I check the gender. Then scooped them up and took them to the dog barn now aka the baby barn. :greengrin:

At least everything went smoothly and there is a doe kid. And I can go to our youth night tonight! :clap: I am waiting for the heat treated clostrum to thaw...so when I feed them.....I'll get some pics. Might take a while to load them onto photobucket, though.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

YAY! Yay Precious! Congrats Jacque!! :dance: :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Congrats!! That is great!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Congratulations!!!! I'm so glad it went so well!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see them. :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Thanks!!

Sorry I didn't get pics posted yesterday. I am at Church right now.....we have our Easter skit this morning. Pray that I don't freeze, because I don't like talking front of people. 

I try to get some posted today!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Congrats on the kids! Can't wait to see more pics! First one is just fantastic!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Here they are! The lighter one is the doe and the darker is the buck.














































I am going to load some pics of the other Nubian babies and post them in the photogenic section.... :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Wow look at that does ears! They are beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious is getting close! Bella kidded! See page 2....*

Thanks!!! The girl is so adorable! Mom is thinking about calling her Pandora. :greengrin: She does have longer ears than buck.


----------

